# ICD 10 PCS Code for esophagectomy with colon interposition



## drstephenkerr (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been trying to figure out the PCS codes for some more complex procedures but am having difficulty figuring out how many codes to include.
For Example:
Trans hiatal esophagectomy with transverse colon interposition.
The trans hiatal esophagectomy code...I think, is 0DT50ZZ
Do I code for the colon interposition, bypassing esophagus to stomach with colon?  I think the code for this is 0DXL0Z5??
Anyone?


----------

